# Viper 150ESP



## ttwhat (Dec 7, 2009)

HI there,
I have a Viper 150ESP. When we what to start it remotely in the cold it will only turn over once and not start. Is there a way to have the cranking or turning over longer?

Steve


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

ttwhat said:


> HI there,
> I have a Viper 150ESP. When we what to start it remotely in the cold it will only turn over once and not start. Is there a way to have the cranking or turning over longer?
> Steve


 Yes,
Take it to a Viper Dealer they will not charge you for adjusting the crank time(unless there crocks).


----------

